# Entertaining



## Claire (Jul 16, 2005)

I think we could use a thread about entertaining.  I have many friends are afraid of having people over .. even a few .. and call me in a panic before their get-together.  I personally have a "bunch for brunch" who meet every month and so am looking for new ideas. I think that an entertaining line would be a good thing.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree!
I love entertaining and do a GREAT job of it (at least I think so)
but, I always get really nervous before a dinner or party.  I'd love hints
on how to make things easier.


----------

